# Vet visit costs?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The vet I found who's listed to work on hedgies has a pricing list up on their website:
OFFICE CONSULTATIONS AND/OR EXAMINATIONS:
Dogs/Cats $39.95
Ferrets	$43.95
Rabbits/Rodents	$43.95
Birds/Reptiles	$52.50

I'm assuming she'd be $43.95, considering the categories (plus medication). Is this about normal for costs?

(It's Feathers, Scales and Tails in Westminster, MD if you're wondering or have ever been there.)


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a pretty good price. I pay $68 for the appointment.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Cost can vary greatly from vet to vet. In recent years, I've paid anywhere from $40-55 just for an office exam.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

The cat/dog exams are extremely high compared to my local vet's office ($25/visit), but the assumed cost for a hedgie exam is reasonable. I pay $50/visit for my hog's check ups. I called around to couple different places before I decided on the vet I visit now, and the average seemed to be about $45-$50 in my area (Central WI).


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

That's cheap for around me back home (NJ) where my kitty is!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just got a call from my boyfriend from the vet and got some good news on Amelia.
She's so calm, they didn't have to knock her out... she didn't even try to ball up. The vet got the q-tip in her mouth easily and noticed that her teeth hadn't even grown in yet, so the vet said she's around 2 months old. She pooped on the table, so they were able to do a fecal test for her... we'll hear back tomorrow.
They were all saying how gosh darn cute she was and how good she was.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

We took Pearl to the vet last week and they told us it would be $32 for the office exam. BUT when we checked out, they said there was no charge because it was a complementary new pet exam.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Omg she is too freakn cute!! I LOVE that little face!!!!!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------

